# New to this



## Tinkerbell1 (Apr 21, 2012)

I am 21 yr old female and have been dealing with ibs for years now. I have been on theGI waiting list for months but they are so backed up here. Intend to have ibs flare ups during times of extremes stress alternating constipation and diarrhea. My dr recently put me on clonzapam for the anxiety and sometimes I take buscopan for the spasming. I have recently been thinking that maybe my birth control has something to do with my ibs. I was on Yasmin for 2 years and didn't have nearly as bad as symptoms as I do now with the nuvaring. I thinkiam going to go off bc for a little while and see if that calms it down. Right now i am in the middle of my practicum for school (elementary education) and I am away from my house which I think has aggregated my symptoms as well. It is definetly a frustrating condition and most doctors seem reluctant to do anything for it. Has anyone else experienced problems with nuvaring? I have tried changing ,y diet, seeing a naturopath, acupuncture and nothing is working, all itis doing is adding up to huge amounts of money but I am always in pain. I go through abou 3-4 days of constipation followed by a day or 2 of constant diarrhea. Help!! This disorder is ruling my life.


----------

